# 47" Musky wow



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't fish for Musky, but I did accidently catch a small one while fishing for bass this summer along the Marblehead shoreline, But did you see this story!

It is Jim Sayre's 47-inch muskellunge, a trophy fish that Sayre, of Bellevue, recently caught, measured, photographed and released at Clear Fork Reservoir southeast of Mansfield.
The rest of the story is here.
http://www.toledoblade.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20041118/COLUMNIST22/411180392


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta go after these big boys. I almost took a trip down to the Green River area this season. Next year for sure  .DA KING !!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I fished a Muskies Inc tourney on Clearfork early this spring. The winning fish was 47 inches. That lake is known for numbers, but there are a few bruisers in there as well.
Hey Catking....You should give Caesar's a shot. Starting to hear reports of pretty good fish in there.
EH


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

How good ???


> Hey Catking....You should give Caesar's a shot. Starting to hear reports of pretty good fish in there


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey esox- I'm a banker, so I am limited to what I can do  I was talking to a guide at the Cincinnati boat & travel show about heading down to the Green River for a guided trip. I believe I'll do it this coming year  I really hope CC takes off soon. I also have been hearing a few things. I also have seen a few nice ones in that lake.They are there............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

WLB

Jim got a nice Musky there  !


<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------

